# NJ/PA Groups?



## gmdrew (Jan 8, 2012)

I was wondering if there are any SA support groups in the North Jersey and or Poconos area of PA ? I would love to goto one...but can't seem to find any even remotely around here.


----------



## trinity02 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wish they had support groups here too.


----------

